# Cherry wood



## David Halcomb (Jan 1, 2019)

Ran across some cherry wood today as a tree was getting cut down at a customers house and grabbed a wheelbarrow load or so of it.   I usually have unlimited supply of oak so haven't used cherry wood.  Any body have experience with cherry?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2019)

You might want to go back and get all you can cherry is a very good wood for smoking. It works with about any meat but I really like it with beef the most


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 1, 2019)

Cherry and apple blend is my favourite to use for bacon.

It's sweet, but not as mild as apple, adds a distinctive finish to me.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2019)

Cherry also puts a nice dark amber color on your food as well as a good smoke profile.

Chris


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 1, 2019)

Cherry is one of my favorite smoking woods.
As Piney said you might want to go grab the rest.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 1, 2019)

Was it a flowering cherry or grow cherrys? I just use the cherry wood that grows cherrys. And oak and cherry mix is one of my favorites


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 1, 2019)

Love cherry wood!   I have access to some land that has various species of hard and soft woods, and wild cherry is one of my favorites.  
Good score!


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 1, 2019)

Here’s a wild cherry I got 2 weeks ago.it  Had some rot in the trunk so I didn’t take as much as I could have. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
  Big wild cherry tho


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 1, 2019)

That is a big ol cherry tree!!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jan 13, 2019)

I recently started using cherry wood. Been smoking for a few years and just now tried it. I can’t believe I waited so long. It does have a sweetness to it and does add a nice red color to most meats. I LOVE the smell of it burning. Can’t get enough. I’ve been burning it with hickory here lately. It hasn’t let me down yet.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 13, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Here’s a wild cherry I got 2 weeks ago.it  Had some rot in the trunk so I didn’t take as much as I could have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats nice score that should last you a little while


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 13, 2019)

Love Wild Black Cherry


----------



## Fruitwood (Jan 13, 2019)

I love smoking with cherry.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 13, 2019)

David Halcomb said:


> Ran across some cherry wood today as a tree was getting cut down at a customers house and grabbed a wheelbarrow load or so of it.   I usually have unlimited supply of oak so haven't used cherry wood.  Any body have experience with cherry?


Make sure you make sure it is DRY DRY DRY. Season if for long time. Its great for smoking. Google Wild Cherry. There is lots of info why you should make sure it is seasoned well. I attached my stack that was debarked and seasoned for 10 months.


----------



## archeryrob (Mar 5, 2019)

I try and save all my cherry for the smokehouse. Its the best local wood in my opinion in the east, or near me.


----------

